# frontosa pale swimming at top of tank.



## zade (May 26, 2011)

heya, a have a two inch frontosa who is pale, swiiming around the top of the tank gasping or so it seems. The four other fronts are fine and acting normal. I added a few tsps of sea salt and cant think of anything else to do. Please help.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Water change is a good start. Post full water parameters, tank dimension, tankmates, your regular water change schedule and %, how long you've had the front in it's current tank, filtration and aeration. Any changes to the tank recently?


----------



## zade (May 26, 2011)

5 1-2in frontosas. Tank is 35 gal, 4 feet long. I know its small but its just a temp. Ph 8.2, Amna little high at, .5. No2 0ppm, No3 0ppm. Did water change fluval 40 gph. Been in the tank for little over a month. Tank has been running for three months (holding tank). Thanks. Waiting for a min before test water again.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You're running a Fluval that's cycling 40 gph? Model?
I assume you're using a dechlorinator with water changes, but best to ask anyway. Temperature stable?
Shouldn't be a 0 nitrate reading, try testing again, if it's an API test, give the 2nd bottle a good 1-2 minute shake before using.
First thoughts are either low oxygen, so a water change should have an almost immediate effect, but I would think that there should be more than one fish gasping. Same goes for ammonia although it's possible to affect one fish more than others. If you use Prime or other ammonia detoxifying dechlorinator, then the ammonia shouldn't be an issue and could also just be a false positive from chloramine in the tap water, allowing that your tap treatment uses chloramine.


----------



## zade (May 26, 2011)

I bought a new api test and test strip just incase. Turns out it may be amonia. I added prime last night than just a hair more 15 hours later. Is it ok to do water changes in back to back days or wait a couple?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Back to back is fine. Prime will detoxify ammonia for up to 48 hours, I would dose every 24-36 hours to be on the safe side until your ammonia returns to 0.


----------



## zade (May 26, 2011)

thx gtz i appreciate it.


----------

